# New to the forums, heres my pride and joy



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm 18 I live in San Marcos, Ca. My dad and i own a skyblue 1988 non turbo 300zx, its in pretty good condition, body needs some new paint, but other then that it was over 170,000 miles on it and runs like a dream, here she is

























i'm taking some automotive classes at the community college down here before going to uti so i'm hoping to have that looking much better in the next year or so, new pics will be up when i get them









we found those seats in a junkyard, same year z, same color, from the same dealer, creepy but awesome find









ne1 know how to fix the radio controls? they fell back into the actaul steering wheel?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Awesome check out the Z forums 

check out http://photobucket.com/albums/v459/skdtech/ for pics of mine.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

beautiful.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats looks real clean

welcome to NF


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey!!!!!!!!! im going to UTI in march  2 cool dudes :cheers: nice car :thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> hey!!!!!!!!! im going to UTI in march  2 cool dudes :cheers: nice car :thumbup:


no shit, i should be there too, thats pretty cool!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm going up to uti in a year maybe year and a half, but i'm taking some automotive tech classes at the local community college


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> i'm going up to uti in a year maybe year and a half, but i'm taking some automotive tech classes at the local community college


AY! tis what started this tiny UTI chat :thumbup: my choises for manufacter courses are 
1: porsche
2: audi
3: nissan
but now im thinking instead of looking at the companies i like i should look into the ones that will give me the best future and for that im thinking volve would be a good one, porsche if i can get in..they only take 65 a year out of 15k!!!!, and VW has great starting pay
if anyone would fancy a look at what i am talking about...please feel free to click this link MSAT program


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> AY! tis what started this tiny UTI chat :thumbup: my choises for manufacter courses are
> 1: porsche
> 2: audi
> 3: nissan
> ...


well i wanna eventually build customs and work on cars, so either i'm gonna try to get into the nissian or bmw courses, but for now its auto maintence/minor repair, and engine diagnosis


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats a nice ass condition 300 you go there...all the ones i see are busted as hell and some 16 year old kid behind the wheel trying to rev at me...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats a nice ass condition 300 you go there...all the ones i see are busted as hell and some 16 year old kid behind the wheel trying to rev at me...


lol well i'm 18 and i'd proly rev to :crazy:, but yeah the only real problems are the front bumper as u can see, stupid sun, and the back bumper, and not so noticible on the rear side windows the sealer is dripping down but yeah other then that shes a dream


----------



## NismoPunk (Nov 22, 2004)

Sweet ride man


----------

